# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Microsoft Forefront

## Cmeliy

Можете подсказать у майкрософт есть какае то книга по этому продукту? Методы её работы и т.д.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

http://www.microsoft.com/rus/forefront/ там есть технические документы...

----------

